# Virides Reptile New Product - Signs & Stickers



## Virides (Dec 20, 2016)

*Hello!
We are excited to launch our new product line called Signs & Stickers.*

They are made from industrial grade vinyl with a clear matte laminate for a long lasting, professional quality finish. They can stick to almost any clean, painted or unpainted surface, such as painted wood, melamine, glass, Perspex, gloss ceramic tiles and bare/painted metal. It's even able to be used outdoors - that means you can stick them to the back of your car if you wish!

*Styles Include:*
Caution, Courtesy, Danger, I Love, Prohibition, Text and Warning.

*Sizes:*
Small at 82 x 54mm for $5.95ea
Large at 145 x 95mm for $9.95ea

*Order online at*
www.virides.com.au/signs-stickers





​


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 21, 2016)

^^^
I got a email from your team this morning i will be ordering when i get home from this place i am suppose to work at [emoji38]

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Virides (Dec 28, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> ^^^
> I got a email from your team this morning i will be ordering when i get home from this place i am suppose to work at [emoji38]
> 
> add me on instagram murph_BTK



Ready when you are


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 28, 2016)

Virides said:


> Ready when you are


The site kept crashing*my words maybe incorrect? saying error and i thought it was a 24hr event  so i gave up... i have 3 new family members to add signage too 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------

